# My Gallardo Tribute Pictorial 56k beware



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

This is the Photoshoot I made.

































































































































































If you need them in higher res just PM me.
If you like the pics and my Polo Project Please sponsor.


----------



## tutin (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh wait, there was a car in this ero-shoot ?








Good stuff !


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (tutin)*

nice shots... my only advice is that a scrim should have been used and or the use of strobes to avoid the harsh frowning of the model and they appear to be over sharpened... could be the hosting though.


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

It is the hosting!
I really need to find sponsorship for my Polo project soon.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (ROmpa)*

a lui Garcea is next!


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

ce vrei sa zici cu asta?


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (ROmpa)*

he needs a good tuning


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thats funny how ur rocking my Last name on the car "Bucur" 
Thank you. Its very nice of you, now can i come over here and get my car back. lol 
Also in you photography. your logo needs to be smaller, its pulling away from the main thing in the pictures. Also you missed certain details like, when the doors are ones, one has a window down, one is up. Put them both down. Also you need a wide angle lense or a 50mm lense for the inside of the car. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:17 PM 6-13-2008_


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

GET OFF THE CAR!!!!!!!11! 
lol.. nice pics too.


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

If you enjoyed the PICS Please vote for 
SABIN STANESCU using this link: http://www.citylightspipera.ro/index.php/Default
You need to post an email adress. U do not really have to use yours. Just invent something.
Thank you for your support.


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: My Gallardo Tribute Pictorial 56k beware (ROmpa)*

Tell her to call me 1-800-Dr.Knockboot! Oh Jeauh!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwantihero (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: My Gallardo Tribute Pictorial 56k beware (ROmpa)*

car is pretty sweet..model is not.


----------



## blkonblkvdub (Nov 8, 2005)

sick car and nice pics should have got a hotter model though..


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: My Gallardo Tribute Pictorial 56k beware (ROmpa)*

nice car
busted chik
ugly wheels
1 for 3


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

If u want to see more pics shoot be me u can see them here: http://www.tuninggarage.ro/forum/board.php?f=45


----------



## bay93vR6 (Apr 19, 2007)

shoot send the model my way. i think shes good! u guys just dont like her beacuse of what she wearing.


----------



## dubcc (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: My Gallardo Tribute Pictorial 56k beware (vwantihero)*

wtf???? she is banging
_Quote, originally posted by *vwantihero* »_car is pretty sweet..model is not.


----------



## Delpino (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Gallardo Tribute Pictorial 56k beware (vwantihero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwantihero* »_car is pretty sweet..model is not.

X2 
You need a better looking model for a Lambo shoot


----------



## kafercrazy (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: My Gallardo Tribute Pictorial 56k beware (ROmpa)*

gorgeous pair!


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: My Gallardo Tribute Pictorial 56k beware (ROmpa)*

with all that money you couldn't afford to get someone famous to model on your car?







nice.


----------

